# Seeking Advise related to filing Taxes



## Sam2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

I support both my parents financially and both are living with me here as well, My question is if I declare them as dependent what is the best route to claim those deductions legally I am entitled for?

My mother is staying home and have no Income...

I am going to apply for Form T2201 Disability Tax Credit Certificate on behalf of my father..It's in Progress (Who should claim DTC deduction once approved? My mother(Doesn't benefit, if she have no income) or I? )

Technically I am the one who is supporting them financially, however my mother she is the one who will have to look after her spouse all the time as My dad can't be left alone... 

Just was reading other thread can't link here as it didn't allow me.

*Under Line 303, - only one person is able to claim this amount for the same dependent. If both of you and another person claim or are eligible to claim the amount for the same dependent, you will need to provide a written statement signed by both you and the other person indicating who will make this claim;*


----------



## Sam2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

Finally after posting 5 posts..EDIT button appeared.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Its a mystery to me how both sets of parents go throgh life and reach old age financially dependent on you. Maybe they lost it all in an unsuccessful business venture? Anyway, good luck.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Too many questions in one post. The situation with your dependent parents is complicated enough. Delete the questions about your wife and her parents, and post it separately. They are separate issues.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Actually there is one credit now called the Canada Caregiver credit. You can only claim *one* credit ( ie only for *one* parent). Each dependent can only provide *one* credit too ( ie You and your mom could not claim each a credit for your dad)

You can deduct $1048 in federal tax plus a provincial amt

http://www.taxtips.ca/filing/canada-caregiver-credit.htm


----------



## Sam2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Too many questions in one post. The situation with your dependent parents is complicated enough. Delete the questions about your wife and her parents, and post it separately. They are separate issues.


Thanks for the advise...I have edited the thread.


----------



## Sam2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

Jimmy said:


> Actually there is one credit now called the Canada Caregiver credit. You can only claim *one* credit ( ie only for *one* parent). Each dependent can only provide *one* credit too ( ie You and your mom could not claim each a credit for your dad)
> 
> You can deduct $1048 in federal tax plus a provincial amt
> 
> ...


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I thought I had a reasonable understanding of disability amounts and dependent parents. But after re-reading the T1 Guide and RC 4064 I am in utter consign about how many credits you can claim.

Under Line 318 – Disability Amount Transferred from a Dependant - it seems clear you can transfer all or part of your father's disability amount. (It seems either you or your spouse could claim this.)

You can't claim anything under Line 305 - Amount for an eligible dependant, because you are married. This line is really for singles or single parents who have an eligible dependent.

It is Line 306 – Amount for infirm dependants age 18 or older and Line 315 - Caregiver Amount that are giving me trouble. It is not at all clear to me if you can claim both these and the Line 318. And there is a paragraph on Family Care Giver Amounts that says the amount for infirm dependents over 18 already includes the Family Care Giver Amount. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sam2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

https://turbotax.community.intuit.c...mily-caregiver-amount-can-i-claim-all-of-them

There are 2 similar credits that cover Infirm adults, with or without a T2201.
Caregiver Amount.
Infirm Adult Amount
You have to choose one or the other. ie you can claim on line 306 or line 315 but NOT BOTH for the same person in your care. 

"Caregiver can be claimed only if the adult lives with you."- In my case parents are living with me anyway, Does It mean I can claim it even though they are not born before 1951 Refer to following article?

Can you claim the caregiver amount (line 315)? – ( I believe I don’t Qualify as the Parents are born in after 1951, that leaves Line 306 along with Form T2201)
You have told us:
•	You maintained a dwelling where you and a dependant lived at any time in 2016
•	Your dependant is one of the following persons: 
o	your or your spouse's or common-law partner's child or grandchild
o	your or your spouse's or common-law partner's brother, sister, niece, nephew, aunt, uncle, parent, or grandparent who was resident in Canada
•	This person was not only visiting you
•	Your dependant meets all of the following conditions. Your dependant must have: 
o	been 18 years of age or older at the time he or she lived with you
o	had a net income in 2016 (line 236 of his or her tax return, or the amount it would be if he or she filed a tax return) of less than $20,607 ($22,728 if he or she is eligible for the family caregiver amount)
o	been dependent on you due to an impairment in physical or mental functions, or, if he or she is your or your spouse's or common-law partner's parent or grandparent, born in 1951 or earlier
•	You did not have to make child support payments for this dependant
•	No one other than you claims an amount for an eligible dependant (line 305) for that dependant


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Hi

Looks like in 2017 they eliminated the 2 tax credits you are reviewing and replaced them one- the *Canada Caregiver Credit*



> Created by the Federal 2017 Budget, *starting in the 2017 taxation year the Canada Caregiver Credit replaces the following 3 existing federal and Yukon tax credits:
> *
> - Caregiver tax credit (line 315) - still available for all provinces and territories except Ontario (see below) and Yukon
> 
> ...


----------

